
Every communication should have a URL - mooreds
https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2020-01-23-every-communication-should-have-a-url
======
gjvc
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY&feature=youtu.be&t=3144)

~~~
gjvc
And better,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYT2se94eU0&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYT2se94eU0&feature=youtu.be&t=2586)

